# Excited



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't trial during the winter because of having to travel over mountain passes to get to the trials..but I've just printed off my 3rd trial entry for the year and already have confirmations on 2 trial entries already..whooo hooooo..even tho I always have to email them back to correct Flyer's jump height :confused2:

Can't wait for March to get here to start trialing again..haven't trialed since October...now if I could only afford an RV so I could stay on the trial grounds instead of hoteling it...oh well maybe someday.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I am about to be Spoo owner for the first time, I own my own Professional Pet Styling Salon, Love doing fancy and creative grooms and I am a clicker trainer that does agility and ski-joring. I have never done agility with a poodle, so i am excited, my only concern is getting the smell of manurey arena out of his hair! here in Canada it is about to be -28 celcius and we have only 3' snow, so we work inside a lot. haha. My current 9yr old golden is lame so we had to stop for a while, and my rotti/lab/huskey rescue is 11.5 yrs old. So i am thrilled with having another working dog.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

We train in an old horse arena..luckily no horses in the arena area any more but there was manure that we had to clean out..*G*..ugh.. haven't noticed to much smell with Flyer..tho lots of dust and dirt..doesn't help that he is fast and dives in the dirt for his toy LOL..if we don't keep the arena watered he can sure make a cloud of dust..

Good luck with your spoo..my first agility dog was a lab..the next 3 are smaller 2 cavaliers and a mini poo..all 3 of those are currently competing so they keep me busy.


----------

